
US mass killings hit new high in 2019, most were shootings - smacktoward
https://apnews.com/4441ae68d14e61b64110db44f906af92
======
zepto
‘“You can’t just always assume you’re safe. In that moment, as soon as the El
Paso shooting happened, I was on edge,” Munoz said.‘

Based on 210 deaths per year. This is damaging journalism which harms people’s
mental health.

Compare this to the approximately 17,000 murders in the US.

This is a scare story and nothing more.

------
ksaj
It seems a little obvious that most mass killings would be shootings. It would
be somewhat harder to pull off a mass strangling.

~~~
masonic
The mass homicides with the highest death toll are via _arson_ , not gunfire.

